# Closing down tank sale! Cichlids, barbs, turtles, catfish and oddballs! Cheep!



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

UPDATE

*List of currently available fish:*

- Dark blue frontosa -Missing right eye his entire life --- $5 (pending)
-	Yellow lab- 5" - $10
-	Angel fish (smokey) - $5

- long fin albino bristle nose- $5 ea. (Large) x4 *(3 left)*

-	Big eye syno - 4" - $5

Balla shark 4" - $3

Giant danio adult, all 4 for $5

Flying fox 3" - $3

last but not least,

*I have a unique African brown 9" - $20* ---- *sold*
This knife fish. It's full grown, and *unlike most knife fish it is active during the day.*
I hand feed him so he comes out during the day and greets you early begging for food. 
A stunning specimen.

size comp:


















Angle fish:









Frontosa (both left and right sides)

















Closing down tank sale! Cichlids, barbs, turtles, catfish and oddballs! Cheep!
I'm closing down my large tank. I'm planning on getting into the marine side of the hobby. 
Pics bellow

Rules:
This is definitely going to give me a headache. 
-	To reduce my stress, please only make me an offer if you are 150% sure about going through with it. 
-	I don't have time to haggle; I'm open to offers if you think my price isn't fair. One offer, I will either accept or decline. Again, I'm not interested in arguing over the price. 
-	I am interested in trades for marine equipment. I.e.: rock, substrate. 
-	Can drive out, but depending on where you live I'm going to need gas money. 
-	Pm me! : )

SOLD List :

-	borleyi hap (red morph)- 6" stunning (red morph) $15 * sold *
-	borleyi hap (yellow morph) - 4" starting color change(orange morph) $10 *sold * 
- Young German red peacock - 3" $5 *sold * 
-	Yellow blaze cichlid- 4" starting color change$15 *sold * 
-	Common electric blue- 6" -$10 *sold * 
- Red tail shark 4" Stunning- $10 *sold * 
- Giraffe cichlid -Lrg-$20 *sold *

-	Jewel Cichlid 5"-- $5 *sold *

- Rope fish 12" --- $10 *sold * 
-	2 clowns $5 *sold *

-	petricola synodontis x3* *sold * 
* * * * * *2.5 inch $10
* * * * * *2 inch $10
* * * * * *4 inch $20

Turtles:
Two musk turtles, male and female * sold *


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

---------------bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

PMed you !


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a protein skimmer forsale if your interested


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

If you're coming to Abby anytime I'll take the rope fish


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of the musk turtles?
How big are they?
What species are they?


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

common musk turtles, please pm me. 

Let me remind people, the prices are low because I don't want to go out of my way to haggle or go out of my way.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Interested in the rope fish if you don't feel like driving to Abbotsford, I can pick up tomorrow


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm also not in a hurry to sell anything so don't try and send me rude presure emails thnx

Don't give me low ball offers either. 
also, I'm not driving out for one fish.

please only pm me if you are serious.


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pm sentttt


----------



## fishfeline (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm looking for Koi angel fish....do you have any?


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

fishfeline said:


> I'm looking for Koi angel fish....do you have any?


Just a smokey angel


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

PM Sent To You


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

check bellow for updates


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

*List of currently available fish:*

- Dark blue frontosa -Missing right eye his entire life --- $5
-	Yellow lab- 5" - $10
-	Angel fish (smokey) - $5

- long fin albino bristle nose- $5 ea. (Large) x4 *(3 left)*

-	Big eye syno - 4" - $5

Balla shark 4" - $3

Giant danio adult, all 4 for $5

Flying fox 3" - $3

last but not least,

*I have a unique African brown 9" - $20*
This knife fish. It's full grown, and *unlike most knife fish it is active during the day.*
I hand feed him so he comes out during the day and greets you early begging for food. 
A stunning specimen.

size comp:


















Angle fish:


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

daily bump, they are going fast!


----------



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

daily bump


----------

